# Kerry And Marie ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Here are some pictures of me and Kerry taken by Felix on Monday ... right before we took Kerry back to the airport.

I miss her already! I'm so happy that she got to meet Ashley and her boyfriend. We all had such a fun time together. I'll post more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful ladies!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You both look so beautiful!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am amazed at how SM brings such special people together! Two beautiful ladies who might never have met except by the love of precious maltese. Funny, amazing & truly wonderful. Thank you for sharing this precious story!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, what two beautiful ladies.:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Two of my favorite SM peeps -- and such beautiful ones at that, inside and out. :wub::wub: Thanks for sharing these pix. Waiting for some more of that weekend.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Lovely pics--can't wait to see more


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Two beautiful ladies! Glad you two had a wonderful weekend together!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

My first thought too. What two beautiful ladies.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Great pictures of two beautiful ladies. What a great weekend it must have been. Look forward to seeing more pictures from your time together.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Great, great picture!!! So very glad you two got together!! Out of a gift for a husband to visit his Mother, a wonderful friendship developed even more....I want to hear more about the limo ride into Washington!!! I know everyone had such fun!!!:wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Two very beautiful ladies!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love these pics Marie. I don't know when I've enjoyed someone else's weekend so much!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lovely lovely ladies!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Beautiful pics of two beautiful ladies on the outside and the INSIDE!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Two beautiful, classy ladies. Love your pictures.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I am amazed at how SM brings such special people together! Two beautiful ladies who might never have met except by the love of precious maltese. Funny, amazing & truly wonderful. Thank you for sharing this precious story!


I second what Sandi said. :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just beautiful. Both of you are just so beautiful. Inner beauty and outer beauty combined. Can't get a better combo.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Marie, I am so glad Kerry came to be with you. You are both wonderful, kind and generous people, what better mix for a friendship:wub::wub:.You both look fabulous in the pics:chili::chili:. Ashley and her boyfriend look adorable together and in your limo post there are 2 pics of you and Ashley beside one another and the resemblance is striking!!!!
There is nothing like spending time with a great friend.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What lovely pictures. It's so nice you were able to get together.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you, ladies for all of the lovely compliments. I told Kerry last night that my only regret ... after looking at our pictures ... is that I didn't apply some color to my lips ... only because I intend to frame at least one of the pictures of me and Kerry.

It was such a lovely and memorable weekend ... and, especially after two and a half years of talking on the phone for hours ... it was wonderful to finally meet and enjoy so many hugs, love, laughter, and tears ... in person.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm so happy you two finally got to meet in person....I mean now.....everybody has to meet their BFF in person!!! 

The story of the whole weekend warms my heart :aktion033:

You two are two of my favorite people and I'm proud to say that we are friends.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The A Team said:


> I'm so happy you two finally got to meet in person....I mean now.....everybody has to meet their BFF in person!!!
> 
> The story of the whole weekend warms my heart :aktion033:
> 
> You two are two of my favorite people and I'm proud to say that we are friends.


Awwwwww ... Thank you so much, Pat! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maggieh said:


> Beautiful ladies!!!!


Thank you, Maggie!



donnad said:


> You both look so beautiful!


Thank you, Donna. Really, I look colorless. LOL I should have put on some pink lipliner. See pictures of me below taken within a week of Kerry's visit ... I need color to look healthy! However, I am going to frame a picture of Kerry and I ... the time we spent together meant so much to me ... and, that is what matters most. 



edelweiss said:


> I am amazed at how SM brings such special people together! Two beautiful ladies who might never have met except by the love of precious maltese. Funny, amazing & truly wonderful. Thank you for sharing this precious story!


I know, Sandi. I am amazed, too. I still cannot believe that she was here ... it was like a dream. 



lynda said:


> Wow, what two beautiful ladies.:thumbsup:


Thank you, Lynda. 



Snowbody said:


> Two of my favorite SM peeps -- and such beautiful ones at that, inside and out. :wub::wub: Thanks for sharing these pix. Waiting for some more of that weekend.


 Thank you, Sue. I hope everyone gets a chance to see the other threads. The threads on our forum move so fast ... and, I know there are some dear friends who are missing many of our threads.



zooeysmom said:


> Lovely pics--can't wait to see more


Thank you, Elisabeth. Hopefully, you got to see the other two threads I posted. :yes:



Bailey&Me said:


> Two beautiful ladies! Glad you two had a wonderful weekend together!


Awww ... thank you, Nida. I thought I PM'd you ... but, then went back and I guess I forgot to click send! So, I will PM you today. It is time for us to meet in person. I have felt so bad not meeting you sooner. Kerry understands, especially after being here in person, why it is difficult for me to meet with a lot of friends at the same time. However, I really, really want to meet you ... so, when you come home again, we do have to get together. 



silverhaven said:


> My first thought too. What two beautiful ladies.


Thank you, Maureen.



Critterkrazy said:


> Great pictures of two beautiful ladies. What a great weekend it must have been. Look forward to seeing more pictures from your time together.


Thank you so much, Kim. I don't know if you saw my threads about the limo ride and the other thread about our drive to Target and Starbuck's! ... there are more picture there.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

You are two gorgeous gals!! So glad you had a get together!! Love you both!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Such beautiful pictures of 2 beautiful ladies -- both inside and out. I'm honored to call both of you my friend.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Great, great picture!!! So very glad you two got together!! Out of a gift for a husband to visit his Mother, a wonderful friendship developed even more....I want to hear more about the limo ride into Washington!!! I know everyone had such fun!!!:wub:


Thank you so much, Diane. The limo story is now posted ... just in case you have not had a chance to read it yet.



TLR said:


> Two very beautiful ladies!!


Thank you, Tracey!



Maglily said:


> I love these pics Marie. I don't know when I've enjoyed someone else's weekend so much!


Oh, thank you so much, Brenda!



Furbabies mom said:


> Lovely lovely ladies!!


Thank you, Deborah!



aprilb said:


> Beautiful pics of two beautiful ladies on the outside and the INSIDE!!!:wub::wub:


Thank you so much, April!



sassy's mommy said:


> Two beautiful, classy ladies. Love your pictures.


Thank you, Pat!



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Just beautiful. Both of you are just so beautiful. Inner beauty and outer beauty combined. Can't get a better combo.


Crystal, thank you so much!



Sylie said:


> I second what Sandi said. :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


Thank you sweet, sweet Sylvia!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maisie and Me said:


> Marie, I am so glad Kerry came to be with you. You are both wonderful, kind and generous people, what better mix for a friendship:wub::wub:.You both look fabulous in the pics:chili::chili:. Ashley and her boyfriend look adorable together and in your limo post there are 2 pics of you and Ashley beside one another and the resemblance is striking!!!!
> There is nothing like spending time with a great friend.


Thank you, Michelle. As for Ashley, although I am her grandmother ... often people who didn't know us, thought she was my daughter. Justin is Ashley's first boyfriend ... and, I am not surprised that she chose someone who has a sweet personality like she does. Justin was a true gentleman and so nice when he visited.



revakb2 said:


> What lovely pictures. It's so nice you were able to get together.


Thank you, Reva!



pammy4501 said:


> You are two gorgeous gals!! So glad you had a get together!! Love you both!


Awww ... thank you, Pam! Pam, when Kerry and I lit the candle to honor the SM babies who are at the Rainbow Bridge and in Heaven ... we said a prayer for your Lola. Love you, too!



Lacie's Mom said:


> Such beautiful pictures of 2 beautiful ladies -- both inside and out. I'm honored to call both of you my friend.


Thank you so much, Lynn. I forgot to mention when you called me ... that Kerry and I lit the first candle together in honor for all the angel Malt's who are waitng for their loved one's at the Rainbow Bridge and in Heaven.


----------

